# Been MIA



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I feel as though I have been missing in action for the past month or two. 
I have been dealing with a lot and I just pray that 2010 will be a whole lot better year than 2009 was.
So any way thought I would check in and see how things are going on the forum. I see there many new ppl here too.

I hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!!

Here are a couple of updates and pix 

As you know we still have our two "Red Wine" girls Merlot and Shiraz. they are now 7 months old...can you believe it? If everything goes well they will be attending their first show in February.

Merlot









Shiraz









and we also got a special treat and got to have their brother Melbec come and stay with us for a week for Christmas so I even got so me pix of him too 

Melbec









and we even did a family photo too:

Shiaz, Merlot, Oskarka (Mom) and Melbec









You may remember our "Shakespeare" litter, well we have kept one of the boys Dumaine and here are a couple of pix of him. These were taken when he was about 5 1/2 months old and he just turned 6 months old today 1-2-2010



















I hope to be able to stick around this time, but it may be sporadic still for a bit. Happy New Year everyone...God Bless!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back. I hope 2010 will be a good year for you! Love the photos.
 Is that the "local Feb." show down this way????


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back, beautiful photos.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome back! I've been gone, too. I'm glad 2009 is over!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome back. Those photos are incredible. They're all gorgeous but I'm totally in love with Merlot. What a beautiful family.

2009 seems to have been a challenging year for so many of us. I hope whatever your difficulties have been that the new year brings much relief. I have a good feeling about this year.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy to see your beautiful babies!!! They are so gorgeous.

I wish everyone a very peaceful 2010!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back and thanks for the treat. They are such gorgeous pups. I am in love with Dumaine. Good luck with them, and hope 2010 is better for everyone!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Heather.. :grouphug:

Your fur babies are just STUNNING!!!!!! :faint:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Welcome back. I hope 2010 will be a good year for you! Love the photos.
> Is that the "local Feb." show down this way????


Thanks Sally. Yes if all goes well, then I will be attending the Santa Clara show and specialty. Will you be coming again?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pics! They are all beautiful, but wow...Shiraz is stunning!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Welcome back, beautiful photos.


Sandi, Thank you!



Maxmom said:


> Welcome back! I've been gone, too. I'm glad 2009 is over!


Janan, Glad you are back too then  And I am with you I too am so glad that 2009 is done and gone. Really hoping that 2010 will be a complete opposite and be a great year.



Scooter's Family said:


> Happy to see your beautiful babies!!! They are so gorgeous.
> 
> I wish everyone a very peaceful 2010!!!


Ann, Thank you, I just wanted to share with everyone how these guys are growing up and maturing. I am so in love with them too :hug:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Heather, all your furkids are beautiful! I love the picture with Mom Oskarka, very sweet to see the family together.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather, thanks for posting new photos of your gorgeous pups! I still love Shiraz! She's stunning, and so is Merlot. Good luck with them, please keep us posted on how they do in the shows.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Welcome back. Those photos are incredible. They're all gorgeous but I'm totally in love with Merlot. What a beautiful family.
> 
> 2009 seems to have been a challenging year for so many of us. I hope whatever your difficulties have been that the new year brings much relief. I have a good feeling about this year.


Thanks Geri, It was fun trying to get that family pix as all the girls are use to having a camera in their face however Melbec was not to sure about the camera being in his face and then with us telling him he had to stay, was not in his vocabulary...LOL
And yes I think to record 2009 has been one of my worst years, and one that I hope will not be repeated for a long time if ever.
I am having good feelings for this year too 



irnfit said:


> Welcome back and thanks for the treat. They are such gorgeous pups. I am in love with Dumaine. Good luck with them, and hope 2010 is better for everyone!


Michele, I have learned over the years on this forum that you never return with out having some kind of photos for everyone to enjoy



imamurph said:


> Heather.. :grouphug:
> 
> Your fur babies are just STUNNING!!!!!! :faint:
> 
> View attachment 27257


Thanks Diane



trueblue said:


> Great pics! They are all beautiful, but wow...Shiraz is stunning!


Thanks Kim, and I will tell you that Shiraz thinks she's all that too :laugh:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Heather, good to see you here again, welcome back! Wish you and yours a fabulous, happy, healthy 2010. 

The furkids are so gorgeous. Good luck at Santa Clara!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice to have you back, Heather! Boy, oh boy, are those girls beautiful or what? WOW! They're stunning! I especially like the family portrait. 

Wishing you a wonderful 2010!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Heather,
Beautiful pictures! Glad to see you again. I hope 2010 is a happy and healthy one for you and your family!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Heather,

Your furkids are absolutely gorgeous! I hope 2010 is a much better year for you!

Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures!
Marie


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Heather.....A Happy and Healthy 2010...Absolutely gorgeous pups.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And I think having 3 adorable puppies would keep any of us away from the forum! Here's to a better 2010!

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

heather they are gorgeous! thank goodness i'm so far away here in the tundra or i'd be definitely over Puppynapping.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad to have you back Heather! wow the Red Wine girls are Beautiful!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting pictures. They're all beautiful. Shiraz is still my favorite. I love her colors.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome back Heather. I hope 2010 is much better for you. What great photos. They sure are growing fast. Good luck at the show. I bet they win. They are too cute not to.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

They're just beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Heather! I love all your pups! They are just stunning!


----------

